# Faure Requiem - Libera me - orginal version (1877)



## Anselm

I conduct a choral society and I'd like to start a concert themed around the idea of "first versions" with the original 1877 version of Faure's Libera me, which he wrote as a one-off piece for baritone and organ and subsequently inserted, with its customised choral "dies irae" interpolation, into the Requiem. However, I can't find the sheet music for this original version. I'm assuming there's more to it than simply doing it with an organ reduction of the Roger-Ducasse(?) bloated orchestral version of 1900 (which would in any case be anachronistic) and stopping just before the choral Dies irae. What did Faure originally write of the Libera me, and where can I find the music?

In case you're interested, the rest of the concert would feature the Faure Requiem in its original (1887) version, as unearthed by Rutter in his edition - that is, minus the Offertoire and the Libera Me, and with the small orchestra he originally stipulated, without violins. The bulk of the concert would be taken up by the original, "Lutheran" version of Bach's Mass in B Minor - i.e. just the Kyrie and Gloria, the Lutheran mass he composed in 1733.


----------



## OlleO

Anselm said:


> I conduct a choral society and I'd like to start a concert themed around the idea of "first versions" with the original 1877 version of Faure's Libera me, which he wrote as a one-off piece for baritone and organ and subsequently inserted, with its customised choral "dies irae" interpolation, into the Requiem. However, I can't find the sheet music for this original version. I'm assuming there's more to it than simply doing it with an organ reduction of the Roger-Ducasse(?) bloated orchestral version of 1900 (which would in any case be anachronistic) and stopping just before the choral Dies irae. What did Faure originally write of the Libera me, and where can I find the music?
> 
> In case you're interested, the rest of the concert would feature the Faure Requiem in its original (1887) version, as unearthed by Rutter in his edition - that is, minus the Offertoire and the Libera Me, and with the small orchestra he originally stipulated, without violins. The bulk of the concert would be taken up by the original, "Lutheran" version of Bach's Mass in B Minor - i.e. just the Kyrie and Gloria, the Lutheran mass he composed in 1733.


I second this! I really need to find the 1877 version.


----------



## WEWilliams

I see that this thread is more than 10 years old, but I'm looking for the same, or at least a definitive statement that the score has been lost. Anybody have any idea? Where would one look?


----------

